# Bass eggs



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you eat bass eggs. I mean, is it okay and do they taste alright. Has anyone tried them? I've eaten some other fish eggs before (fried usually with breakfast) and they are great. Just wanted to know before I tried them.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SPECKDECK (4/10/2009)*I've eaten some other fish eggs before (fried usually with breakfast)



huh? only fish eggs ive heard of come in the form of caviar or sushi.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've tried about every kind of fish egg from all the freshwater fish and they all taste about the same to me. NOT WORTH A SHIT!!!:sick They all just seem to have a bland flavor and the consistency of ground styrofoam


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wondering.... I grew up eating fried mullet roe, row ??? don't know how it's spelled. I've tried it with speckled trout and it is good. Just wondering about the bass because when you clean 'em they have some different looking inards. something that looks like a skirt on a spinner bait. What the hell is that?


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

try some from a mullet or a speck or white trout with some grits. mmmmmm good stuff. just fry it in a pan like sausage. you can roll it in flour too if you like and it's even better.


----------

